# Sample code d'Apple ne fonctionne plus apres importation



## Lio70 (27 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je fais une app qui, entre autres, permet a l'utilisateur de voir et d'ajouter des Events et ToDo dans iCal sans devoir lancer iCal (ce n'est pas l'objet principal de l'app; c'est juste une petite fonction en plus). J'ai trouve un exemple de code dans la doc Apple online: "CalendarItems". C'est du code assez ancien mais apres compilation dans Xode 3.2.3 sur mon Mac en 10.6.4 il fonctionne sans probleme.

J'importe ce code dans mon projet (j'ai juste du renommer le nom de la fenetre principale de "mainWindow" en "window"). A la compilation il bloque sur l'erreur suivante :
[<NSObject 0x13c1c0> valueForUndefinedKey:]: this class is not key value coding-compliant for the key tasks.

Effectivement le code presente les "calendars", "events" et "tasks" ("tasks" pour les To Do). Le probleme est que je ne vois absolument pas ou ca coince. J'ai verifie les bindings et les keys des array controllers: OK.
Au niveau des settings du projet (Deployment target, choix du compilateur etc..., OK egalement).
Le framework CalendarStore est dans le projet egalement.

Les autres composants de ce programme ne posent aucun probleme.
Une idee?


----------



## ntx (27 Juillet 2010)

Tu essaies d'accéder à l'attribut "tasks" sur un objet de la classe NSObject.
Relis ton code et repasse en revue tous tes bindings dans IB.


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juillet 2010)

Apres avoir relu 100 fois, c'etait une bete faute de frappe :rateau:

Merci pour votre reponse.


----------

